# Forex day traders near Traralgon, VIC?



## Jens (29 January 2015)

I will be living near Traralgon for the next 5 months and I day trade (mostly evenings/nights) forex.
Does anybody with similar interest want to get together and maybe share ideas?


----------



## Joe Blow (29 January 2015)

Hi Jens,

I notice that you started a similar thread when you lived in Gippsland. While I acknowledge that there are some definite advantages to meeting others in person such as chatting face to face and making contacts in your local area, there are also advantages in meeting here at ASF.


ASF is one of the largest trading and investment clubs in Australia.
You are not limited by your location: ASF members are located all over Australia and the world.
There are many more people to chat to, learn from, and share ideas with.
You can meet at any time. 
You can attend a meeting at ASF in your underwear!
Just think of ASF as a very large, diverse, open 24 hours a day, seven days a week, 365 days a year trading and investment club.


----------



## Jens (30 January 2015)

Joe,
I hear what you are saying. I have not been that good at using what the forums has to offer.


----------

